# Hold your applause please



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Farenheit 911 available on DVD 10-5


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

It is number one on my Netflix list


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for not shooting the messenger


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Steveox must not be online yet...:icon_peac


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Even when he is online, he's not _really_ plugged in. :ramblinon

I get tickled at him when he starts a thread, then changes the topic himself.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Good. One more DVD I can ignore without feeling the slightest twinge of guilt.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

November 5 The Incredables opens in theaters and Shrek 2 is released on DVD. What a great day for kids of all ages


----------

